# Move to India from Australia



## Rosa5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi there,

Just hoping I can get some advice and insight on what it would be like to live in Delhi, India. I'm considering moving there permanently from Australia with my partner who is Indian. It would mean that I lived with his family and have to rearrange study and work. 

Do you think I could live happily in India after being in Australia my whole life? 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## ozman (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Rosa,

This would be quiet an experience if you have'nt been there before.

My suggestion would me to visit the place for a while before moving there permanently.

Cheers.


----------



## Tiyaa (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Rosa,

I live in delhi its really nice place, but ya at the end of the day you r the one who has to decided, so come to delhi then decided .


----------



## Jackyz (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm totally agree with Ozman you should visit for a while before moving to India permanently.


----------



## tenjingthapa (Dec 22, 2012)

Rosa5 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just hoping I can get some advice and insight on what it would be like to live in Delhi, India. I'm considering moving there permanently from Australia with my partner who is Indian. It would mean that I lived with his family and have to rearrange study and work.
> 
> ...


Yes Rosa you can live happily in India. But keep in mind certain things like:

Beaware of thieves.
Live in a posh area not in any low grade area.
Be aware of thugs who you many encounter with.


----------



## ezzah (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd like to vote to the visting for a holiday then deciding whether a permanent move is suitable for you.

You should also consider the culture you are moving into. If you are okay, then you are welcome with wide open arms


----------



## simone117 (Jan 10, 2013)

tenjingthapa said:


> Yes Rosa you can live happily in India. But keep in mind certain things like:
> 
> Beaware of thieves.
> Live in a posh area not in any low grade area.
> Be aware of thugs who you many encounter with.


Hi Rosa! Delhi is beautiful place. Especially if your partner resides in South Delhi, then be assured that it is the best part of Delhi. Delhi is a lot of fun, no dearth of things to shop for, great places to eat out. Immerse yourself in the history of the place, that is one thing you'd love being non-native. 

Perhaps the only thing you'd have to regulate is staying out alone after dark. Delhi is infamous for unpleasant things girls encounter when they are out alone or as a duo. 

Quite frankly, Life will be a hell of a change from Australia. Good luck


----------



## Akshta (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey Rosa,

It's gonna be really different experience then what ever you have imagined. Nothing like Australia especially weather and environment. You would feel like in another world. Delhi is most polluted city in north India. Be ready to inhale chemicals in oxygen.


----------



## douglasphil (Dec 12, 2012)

India is a very nice place you are definitely going to enjoy there, There are lots of tourists place you can visit there.


----------



## ip_28 (Jan 20, 2013)

Rosa5 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just hoping I can get some advice and insight on what it would be like to live in Delhi, India. I'm considering moving there permanently from Australia with my partner who is Indian. It would mean that I lived with his family and have to rearrange study and work.
> 
> ...


It will be little difficult for you to adjust at begining. But make sure you stay with some relative or local friend for few months after shifting there.


----------



## Allstars (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Rosa

I think you should definietely visit india, maybe stay for a while to get an idea of whether you could stay there. My mums family is in india and I have visited there quite a few times and stayed there for 4 months.
After my trips to india, while I do have a lot of fun, home is always home. 
I've lived in the uk all my life, so I can see where you are coming from but as far as I know, the weather is pretty similiar, maybe a bit more humid than Aussi. 
If you are living with a wealthy family then thats an advantage as you probably will have maids and life would be much more relaxed and luxurious. The culture and people will be different so you would need to have an open mind. 
There are advantages and dissadvantages of every county and its really up to you how important certain factors are. For eg i hate the heat! So i wouldn't like living in india. 

At the end of the day, if you really love your partner, you will be happy wherever you are as long as you have him by your side and know that he is there to support you. If you do decide to move, be possitive and optimistic


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

take a holiday there and decide for yourself.
In Delhi - standard of life really changes with amount of money one has - so take a dip before taking a plunge!


----------



## devonte (Mar 25, 2013)

douglasphil said:


> India is a very nice place you are definitely going to enjoy there, There are lots of tourists place you can visit there.


Yes a great country but some things should be consider like environment, Beware of Thieves and many more.


----------

